# diet



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

I feed my girls organic baby food everyday, about half a jar. They also get grain mix and senior dog food everyday. But they don't get that much fresh fruits or veggies. Is it ok, for their health, to mostly just have babyfood for their fruit/ veggie source?


----------



## Gigi (Nov 19, 2006)

*are these safe foods?*

i read that raw dry beans and peanuts are not safe for rats.

what about lentils and split peas?


----------



## Tails (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: are these safe foods?*

lentils and split peas are ok for them, but I wouldnt recommend giving it to them often


----------



## Tails (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Baby food..?*

No, I'd recommend giving them a little fresh food. Baby food is somewhat healthy, but nothing beats fresh fruit and veg 

Too much baby food can also cause upset ratty tummies, so be aware


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Baby food..?*

is there any food drink i should deffo not give to my rats? they seem to like everything i have especially backcurrent jucie


----------



## Tails (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Baby food..?*

Foods to Avoid:

:: Bleu Cheese - the mould in it is toxic to rats
:: Carbonated Beverages - rats cannot burp, so the gas can cause severe discomfort.
:: Green Bananas - inhibits starch-digesting enzymes
:: Green Potato Skin and Eyes - contain solanine, a toxin.
:: Licorice - suspected to cause neurological poisoning in a rat.
:: Orange Juice - forbidden for male rats only, d-limonene in the skin oil, which gets into the orange juice during squeezing, can cause kidney damage and kidney cancer due to a protein that only male rats have in their kidneys. Pieces of the orange fruit are okay if you wash the orange-skin oil off of it after peeling it.
:: Raw Artichokes - inhibits protein digestion.
:: Raw Bulk Tofu or Meat- can contain bacteria, packaged raw tofu is safe.
:: Raw Dry Beans or Peanuts - contains antinutrients that destroy vitamin A and enzymes needed to digest protein and starches and causes red blood cells to clump.
:: Raw Red Cabbage and Brussel Sprouts - contains antinutrient that destroys thiamin.
:: Raw Sweet Potato - contains compounds that form cyanide in the stomach.
:: Rhubarb - contains high levels of oxalates.
:: Sticky foods such as Peanut Butter, some Candy, and Dried Fruits - poses a choking hazard. Peanut butter can be "cut" with jam or honey to make it more liquid, and reduce the possibility of choking.
:: Wild Insects - can carry internal parasites and diseases. 

Foods to be Cautious Of:

:: Dried Corn - can contain high levels of fungal contaminates which has been shown to cause liver cancer in rats.
:: Mashed Potatos - Choking hazard due to the pasty texture (recommended due to personal experience).
:: Avocado Pear - Be very careful when feeding avo to rats - avoid the area by the seed/stone and the dark green bits by the skin.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Baby food..?*

Thanks u


----------



## Tails (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Baby food..?*

No problem


----------



## ameliaflame (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: are these safe foods?*

Er peanuts are in my rats food mix, and they love them to death. Is this bad? Because i don't think the pet store could get away with selling rat food that kills rats, but I may be wrong lol!


----------



## Gigi (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: are these safe foods?*

this is why they are bad for your rat:

"raw dry beans or peanutsâ€”contains antinutrients that destroy vitamin A and enzymes needed to digest protein and starches, and causes red blood cells to clump"

taken from this site:
http://ratfanclub.org/diet.html


----------



## Tails (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: are these safe foods?*

peanuts also are high in protein which can cause skin and allergy reactions in your rat(s). Its advised to only give your rats 18% protein in their meals.

Raw peanuts are not good, but roasted (and UNSALTED) peanuts should be ok once in a while.

This is why its recommended to make your own rat mix, than buy shop mixes. Check here for the best mix: http://www.ratsrule.com/diet.html


----------

